# Pompeii dig uncovers secrets from unearthed fast-food restaurant



## Kyle

A segment of a counter was partially dug up during work to shore up Pompeii's oft-crumbling ruins

Since then, archeologists have revealed a multi-sided counter, with wide holes inserted into its top, which purportedly held deep vessels for hot foods. The counter boasts an image of an undersea nymph astride a horse. Images of two upside-down mallards and a rooster also brightened the eatery and likely served to advertise the menu.

Valeria Amoretti, a Pompeii staff anthropologist, said in a statement that initial analyses show how the images painted could represent the foods and beverages sold inside.










						Pompeii dig uncovers secrets from unearthed fast-food restaurant
					

A supposed fast-food restaurant at Pompeii has been completely unearthed, helping to reveal dishes that might have been popular for the citizens of the ancient Roman city.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Monello

I bet there was a chianti bottle with a candle in it on the table.


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> I bet there was a chianti bottle with a candle in it on the table.


... And the remains of a checkered table cloth.


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> ... And the remains of a checkered table cloth.


Red & white no doubt.


----------



## black dog

Monello said:


> Red & white no doubt.



Reported.....


----------



## Grumpy

Kyle said:


> ... And the remains of a checkered table cloth.


Did they find the gramophone that played the original music that became the theme from The Godfather?


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> Did they find the gramophone that played the original music that became the theme from The Godfather?


Don Corleonius.


----------



## CPUSA

Kyle said:


> Don Corleonius.


I thought he hosted Soul Train...


----------



## Sneakers

Can't be fast food.  I don't see any Golden Arches in the fresco.


----------



## Tech

And it was a taco stand.


----------



## gemma_rae

No straws to be found, anywhere. See, I knew those paper ones wouldn't last.


----------

